# The Boys go for a romp!



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Wheeeee!!! How fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They really had a blast. Mine have never seen snow--would really love to turn them loose in a field of it sometime this winter! Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are two happy dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, what a blast for them.

They're both beautiful.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching your boys have a blast


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

OutWest said:


> They really had a blast. Mine have never seen snow--would really love to turn them loose in a field of it sometime this winter! Thanks for the vid.


Thanks! I bet that they'd have a great time! 



Door said:


> Those are two happy dogs!


They just love the snow! Dex didn't want to go home, but then came home and just slept. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video, what a blast for them.
> They're both beautiful.


Thanks! :wave:



Joanne & Asia said:


> I really enjoyed watching your boys have a blast


Thanks!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Mannnn I'm so jealous for all you people that get to experience Goldens in snow! I hope one day for my boy to experience it.. or that maybe it will snow in Florida! LOL 

Love the video - it put a big smile on my face


----------

